# fast and musical sub for 600 canadian



## andrew01 (May 31, 2010)

I have been thinking about making my own sub but unless presuaded I don't think I will. I would like a 8 to 10 inch sub for only 2 channel music. My room is about 15' by 30' with 7.5' ceiling with ceiling tiles. It can be placed in a corner but it will make it farther away than the speakers. I need to be able to use speaker level in on the plate amp because my Yaqin MC100B amp doesn't have a sub output or preouts. Buying used is perfectly fine for me and I would like at least 500 watts rms. Before i had a klipsch synergy 12 and it was good but I want something that will blow my socks off. I have seen a velvodyne minivee 10 that has 1000 watts rms and for 650. Thoughts?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. SVSound has come out with several sealed subs, you might give them a try. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, For $600 you may simply be better off buying a sub from SVS They are tough to beat for the price DIY is not as easy as you may think and building one from the ground up may cost you allot of time and probably wont yield results that your looking for first time around.


----------



## andrew01 (May 31, 2010)

Okay I will look into it. What about the velodyne minivee 8? With 1000 watts rms it will have plenty of power and its small which is a bonus. I can get get brand new for $500 american(never mind duty fees etc).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

While Velodyne make great subs I would not class the minivee as a sub woofer due to its size and laws of physics, I mean it would make a great sub for your PC or another system in a much smaller room but other than that I really would spend your money more wisely and as Dennis and Tony has mentioned SVS offer superior subs for around the same sort of price band, the SVS SB12+ springs to mind....


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There is a new Definitive Technology SuperCube III on AudiogoN right now for $500 US. Hard to beat for your application.

http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?path=Subwoofers&productid=SuperCube III 

I would not necessarily define any ported SVS subwoofer as fast and musical. The SVS sealed models approach those qualities. Even the discontinued SVS SB12-Plus cost at least $699 US or $737 CDN, the new SB12-Plus would be more.

An Elemental Designs A5s-300 for $550 should get consideration as well.

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=681


----------



## Bucket (Aug 12, 2009)

The SVS PB10-NSD would fit your budget and they do have a Canadian distributor, or the Paradigm DSP-3200 if you have a local dealer. In the past (although its been a while) I've received 20-25% off list price from my Paradigm dealer, so if you can get something similar that would bring the DSP-3200 into the same range.

I haven't heard either but thought I'd throw those out there as possibilities. I think both are 300 rms, so lower than the 500 you were looking for.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonic Boom Audio is the Canadian distributor for SVS.

I did just want to point out to anyone who reads this thread that there really is no such thing as a "fast and musical sub" per say. Any sub that can handle movies will do very well with music. Music is mostly limited to frequencies above 30Hz so a smaller sub will work quite well but for movies a larger one will reproduce the lower frequencies much better. Also it does not really matter what size the driver is, the "speed" of the sub is dependent on the signal it gets and really has no barring on how fast it responds.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Tony! I was about to say the same 
http://www.adireaudio.com/Files/WooferSpeed.pdf
^this is a great explanation of the concept

basically: the transient response (how fast it can respond to an impulse... in another sense, high frequency roll-off) is limited by the inductance of the voice coil, not the mass of the cone: added mass will require more energy to push the cone, which would decrease the efficiency, but would not affect the transient response


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

andrew01 said:


> I have been thinking about making my own sub but unless presuaded I don't think I will. I would like a 8 to 10 inch sub for only 2 channel music. My room is about 15' by 30' with 7.5' ceiling with ceiling tiles. It can be placed in a corner but it will make it farther away than the speakers. I need to be able to use speaker level in on the plate amp because my Yaqin MC100B amp doesn't have a sub output or preouts. Buying used is perfectly fine for me and I would like at least 500 watts rms. Before i had a klipsch synergy 12 and it was good but I want something that will blow my socks off. I have seen a velvodyne minivee 10 that has 1000 watts rms and for 650. Thoughts?


In your room, I wouldn't do less than a 12" woofer. Guessing that enclosure size matters, then I would recommend two 10" subs for better balance and help in smoothing out some of the room effects. (Two 8" may work too) If $650 is your budget, get one sub now and the other later. I can't see one 8" or 10" sub blowing anyones socks off in that size room. More power in an amplifier doesn't necessarily guarantee more output. It's just a piece of the overall system that the engineers will choose to meet their design spec for the subwoofer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

CharlieU said:


> In your room, I wouldn't do less than a 12" woofer. Guessing that enclosure size matters, then I would recommend two 10" subs for better balance and help in smoothing out some of the room effects. (Two 8" may work too) If $650 is your budget, get one sub now and the other later. I can't see one 8" or 10" sub blowing anyones socks off in that size room. More power in an amplifier doesn't necessarily guarantee more output. It's just a piece of the overall system that the engineers will choose to meet their design spec for the subwoofer.


For lower frequencies and movies I do agree however for music a single 10" is more than sufficient. It becomes much harder to get the entire room filled with below 30Hz information and this is where multiple subs will come in handy. For music a well placed sub will work surprisingly well.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I have two velodyne minivee 8" subs with my Magnepans for music. They integrate very nicely with the maggies which is a difficult match for most subs. To say they are not true subs could not be more wrong. For reference I have an Earthquake Supernova MKV for home theater and it is a monster. Of course the minivees can not match the output but they do a better job for music only in my opinion, especially with a speaker like magnepans. By the way my room is roughly 17' x 22'


----------

